# Men's daily attire



## nous (Jul 7, 2009)

What clothing is common year around in the Lake Chapala area for daily wear? Long pants? Shorts? Long sleeve shirts? tee shirts? collared shirts? is there a season when the clothing changes dramatically?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Shorts, short sleeves, sandals will usually do at Lake Chapala for daytime. Evenings, you might want to wear long pants. December and January will require long sleeves & pants, socks with your sandals and probably a sweater or jacket in the evening and early morning. When you go to other small towns or to Guadalajara, shorts are seldom appropriate; never for visiting churches or shrines.


----------



## nous (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you RVGRINGO


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Times are changing in Mexico and you may notice the normally accepted dress code relaxing with time but I can also tell you that many here really appreciate it when you make an effort to not dress like the standard ****** tourist...


----------

